# Queenrightcolonies Ohio



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

How are they to deal with? am considering them as a source for bee supplies. I am a hobbyist.
Thanks for the input.
Raj


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

I've purchased most of my supplies from Queen Right Colonies. Denzil & Sheila are great people to do business with. Their prices are reasonable and they always have taken the time to answer my questions fully. 

I know they are honest business people, and are extremely active and respected in the community, promoting beekeeping and serving with several local beekeeping associations.

Thumbs up from me









If you plan to come over this way for supplies let me know. There are some things I need to pick up too. I'll introduce you.


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Mike, I have the same impression of them don't know why.. !
I will let you know if I come that way. I'm still in the planning stage so don't wait for me..








By the way what happened to their site? www.queenrightcolonies.com?


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Good question balhanapi. They must be in the process of updating the site. I was just there not long ago checking out some items and it was still up and running then. 

I called them about a week ago checking on some boxes and it sounds like they will be getting in some shipments in about a month or so for their inventory.


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.queenrightcolonies.com/Beekeeping/index.html

this link is working.. www.queenrightcolonies.com is not I wonder?...


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

You're right. I am going to drop them a line and ask if they are aware of it.

Here is another link for them through Lorain County

http://www.loraincountybeekeepers.org/PDF%20Files/QRC_brochure_v2.pdf


----------

